# impossible demands of powertop

## albright

Trying to emerge powertop on my thinkpad x300,

but get this configure error

 *Quote:*   

> *   CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS:         is not set when it should be.
> 
>  *   CONFIG_EVENT_POWER_TRACING_DEPRECATED:      is not set when it should be.

 

but - this is where I am confused - my kernel does not seem to have

those options available

uname -a gives:

```
Linux thingol 3.5.3-pf #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 3 09:32:19 EDT 2012 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU L7100 @ 1.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

this is x86 / pf-sources

where does tracepoints live in make menuconfig?

TIA

----------

## Yamakuzure

If you hit the slash ("/") key in menuconfig, you can search for the options:

```
Symbol: TRACEPOINTS

 [=n]

Type  : boolean

    Selected by: TRACING [=n] || BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE [=n] && TRACING_SUPPORT [=y] && FTRACE [=n] && SYSFS [=y] && BLOCK [=y]
```

 and 

```
Symbol: EVENT_POWER_TRACING_DEPRECATED

Type  : boolean

Prompt: Deprecated power event trace API, to be removed

    Defined at kernel/trace/Kconfig:72

    Depends on: EVENT_TRACING [=n]

    Location:

       -> Kernel hacking
```

----------

## albright

thanks for that - 

just to be sure, to turn on tracepoints I need to set to "y" 

all of

```
TRACING [=n] || BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE [=n] && TRACING_SUPPORT [=y] && FTRACE [=n] && SYSFS [=y] && BLOCK [=y]
```

(I assume that the symbols in square brackets tell me the current setting in my

kernel? )

----------

